# Browning Strike Force BTC-5 Problem



## littlenorth (Jan 17, 2016)

I have recently purchased two of the Browning Strike Force BTC-5 trail cameras. After down loading and unzipping the proper software update to a formatted SD card and installing the card in the camera, I am unable to change the setting "flashing No to Yes". I have tried re downloading and also tried using formatted Verbatim and SanDisk cards with the same result. I have installed new alkaline batteries that I tested individually with a digital meter and also the tray contacts with the batteries installed. Test shows 9.60 volt and 100% when the camera is powered up. I just sent an email into Browning which I hope to hear back in a day or two being it is the weekend. Any help would be appreciated. All the best.


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 18, 2016)

An update to the Browning Strike Force BTC-5. I received an email from Browning and there is no software update for this camera series. All the best.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 18, 2016)

I just sent one back to TrailCamPro.  I obtained it 1yr ago.  It started taking 1-4 pictures then eating the batteries up....  No problem.  2yr full warranty on the camera.  TrailCamPro's customer service is great, shipped camera back, and should have my new camera shortly.


----------



## prydawg (Jan 18, 2016)

I did not have any issues with mine this year until it grew legs and was never seen again.


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 18, 2016)

Bucky T or prydawg: have either of you tried using Lithium batteries in that camera. According to the review (discontinued) Trail Campro suggested using Lithium batteries for colder weather use. I tried and neither camera would light up the green colored menu, but they took 5 videos each while I was in the area. I found this out approximately 12 days later when checking the cameras. The new Lithium batteries were pretty much dead. Acted like an internal short?? Going to normal alkaline batteries as the camera manual suggested, the camera powered up properly. As Trail Campro mentioned, every second picture out of a two setting turned out very dark in broad day light. This is what both of my cameras showed as well.
A new email from Browning (a different member) again mentioned there is no software update for that camera, but felt I have an internal problem and to send the camera back. All the best.


----------



## 1jeds (Jan 19, 2016)

I used lithium batteries in my BTC-5 this season and had zero issues. Took plenty of pictures and the battery life still reads 100%. I plan on buying a couple more this year.


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 19, 2016)

Many thanks for your replies. I greatly appreciate this. I just received a reply back from an employee of Trail Campro in regards to my question: "asking if they had physically tested the Browning Strike Force BTC-5 trail camera with lithium batteries"  and I quote: We use lithium batteries almost exclusively in all our cameras in the field. They work great in all of the Browning cameras both current and past year models. I think you have an issue with your camera and it needs to be warrantied with Browning." All the best.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 20, 2016)

I've never used lithium batteries.  Only quality alkaline batteries.  Duracell, Energizer, Rayovacs.

Pretty sure this is a camera issue.  A short more than likely.  All the batteries were drained down to .6 volts...  In a 3 week time span.


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 20, 2016)

Bucky T: Thanks for the information. Greatly appreciated. All the best.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 20, 2016)

You bet!


----------



## prydawg (Jan 20, 2016)

I did not use lithium, but just standard energizer or duracell. It was out from August until sometime in late December and last that I checked it, it was at 96% battery. I had mine set for the 3 round burst of pictures and probably had about 500 pictures taken before it was stolen.


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 20, 2016)

prydawg: Thanks for the information. Again this is greatly appreciated.
As a further update, I received confirmation from Browning that that series of camera will work with Lithium batteries. Browning said to ship the cameras back with a letter of explanation as they felt it was an internal problem. Camera would not power up with Lithium and with alkaline the software setting would not change from a flashing "No" to "Yes". I also found out there is no software up date for this series camera at present, however one should be able to change "No" to "Yes" in the event that later there is a software up date available. All the best.


----------



## joe1948 (Jan 20, 2016)

little north, 
Browning did have an update, but it was on the BTC-5Hd dated back in august of 2015. The update was for black night pictures and improved battery life. I did this update on my 5HD and it fixed it.


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 20, 2016)

joe1948 said:


> little north,
> Browning did have an update, but it was on the BTC-5Hd dated back in august of 2015. The update was for black night pictures and improved battery life. I did this update on my 5HD and it fixed it.



Thanks for the information, but mine is not the HD, but instead the BTC-5. All the best.


----------



## BUCKFAT (Jan 20, 2016)

I own four 2014 strike force. Use lithium batteries in all which they last from Labor Day to the end of season. I had one of them go dead after 200 pics then put another set of batteries in which it went dead again after 300 pics. I bought all four from Trailcampro and will not buy from any other place from now on. Called them ,they asked a couple questioned, had me ship it back to them and they sent me back a brand new 2015 once they received mine. Used lithium in the 2015 as well.I have trailcampro linked to my Facebook where they just posted about the new 2016 strike force that they are testing which will be released very soon. Plan on buying a 2016 to add to my Arsenal. Really like having the same camera ,keeps thing simple.


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 21, 2016)

BUCKFAT: Thanks for the information. Greatly appreciated. I often check out Trail Campro site for camera reviews and find lots of good information on there. Excellent customer service as well. All the best.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 23, 2016)

See my posts about the browning. I had problems with the night pic's being dark.  Took it back,  exchanged it and it was OK for a couple days,  then it started again. Battery life was horrible also. I did the update ( dark ops) put in lithiums and it was flawless. Battery stayed at 100%. I was thinking either it's messed up,  or these things are really just that good. Went to check it this month and it was dead.  Put new batteries in... Nothing.  It was good from Jun until Jan. I took it back and exchanged it for the Stealth Cam XGN45. I'll never get browning again.  My wild game and even my Primos truth 35 is still running after 3 years 24/7 use


----------



## littlenorth (Jan 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83: Thanks for the information. Greatly appreciated. All the best.


----------

